# Promediador de frecuencias > 20 KHz



## cenicero (Oct 6, 2005)

Hola,

estoy buscando un promediador para un tono puro, que limpie el ruido que pueda llevar. Se que existen de 20 a 20.000 Hz (lo que escucha el oido humano) pero lo estoy buscando de frecuencias mayores (para animales). 

¿Existen, hay marcas, etc?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Te refieres a un filtro?

Si quieres dejar pasar un frecuencia especifica, para así eliminar cualquier otra frecuencia de ruido, puedes utilizar un filtro pasabanda de banda estrecha, mas conocido como filtro Notch o de ranura.

En esta pagina puedes encontar muchos circuitos que utilizan este tipo de filtro:

http://www.discovercircuits.com/A/a-filter-notch.htm


----------

